# Possessed Marines and their worth?



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I've recently started building my CSM army (I've played them awhile ago as well) and I will once again be including possessed chaos space marines in the army list. I found that rolling them with the nurgle mark makes them a rather useful unit. Now, though I feel this way and have played many games where they were a lynchpin in the battle, I seem to come across many players that hate them and feel they're rather useless. 

*Pros*
-Greater strength
-invulnerable save
-anything you roll on the chart is going to lend itself greatly to the battle (of course I've found 4+ are the best). 
-Cheaper than termies
-tough bastards with icon of nurgle

*Cons*
-Unpredictable
-vulnerable w/o a transport
-4 more points gets you termies with a better save.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have about 20 models for them, all in a range of painted levels, most not finished. I have tended to not use them, infact they are seen as a bit of a joke of my collection as i never use them. This is mainly as i find they for their points such a cost. I have used them to good effect before, and i think i will use them again for the surprise of them, but i tend to find the unpredictability of them just not worth the pointage when compared to what i can get elsewhere in the codex. 

But personal opinion, and still open to trying them out again...at some point


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Heres the Dillio. Im watsed so bear with me. 

Possessed have Str 5, 5++, and 2 attacks. However they have the Randomness rule that makes Scouts, Fleet , whateva, whateva, blah blah blah useful. Problem is the only real useful ones are FNP, PWs, and FC. They cost 26 pts a pop.Lets say you take 8 Possessed. 

Now lets look at the alternetives.

Give them a Icon of Nurlgle. 258 PTs . Vs PMs of same Number. 
Here you have ST 5, T 5, A 2, 3+/5++ and you Luckily roll FNP. 
vs
T 5, A 2, 3+, with the Gaurantee FNP and -1 A to enemies. Add in 2 Meltas, Scoring, and a PF Champ. At a whopping 244 Pts. 


How About Zerkers vs Possessed. 8 Possessed with IoK at 238. So Again St 5, A 3, 3+/5++ with LUCKY AGAIN roll of FC. 
VS
8 Zerks at WS 5, 3 A, 3+, then add in a Skull Champ with PF, Scoring, with FC ontop of all that! All at the whopping price of 208 pts.

OMG!!!! Do you see what happen here? However you equip you Possessed the Troop Choices are Cheaper and Better at it. As well as Scoring UNITS! Also unlike Icon Posseseed that can be killed and lose the benefit the Cult Troops NEVER lose the benefit. 

Sad fact is Unless your rolling 6s all the time for Power Weapons, which is HIGHLY unlikly, your best bet is the CHEAPER, SCORING, Cult Troops.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

What warlock said.

Possessed Chaos Space Marines are actually a misinterpretation, you see you're supposed to use the pieces as an upgrade sprue.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I do use the leftover bits for awesome conversions on other things >.>


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Sad fact is Unless your rolling 6s all the time for Power Weapons, which is HIGHLY unlikly, your best bet is the CHEAPER, SCORING, Cult Troops.


Unless of course, if your not using cult troops (because some people can and do) or the theme of your army only allows for certain cult troops but you want units with other marks.

Also, power weapons may lead to more kills in combat, but rending, furious charge, fleet, and feel no pain are all rather good additions to the unit.


Of course none of that matters to some people, who want to preach the same boring, old stuff and troll and/or bait anyone who tries to think differently. I rather like possessed myself; they are far from the best option because of their three major flaws (non scoring, no grenades, no ranged attack) but sometimes they are the best thing in order to maintain a theme or feel for a particular force.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

possessed are best to be used in "fun" games. honestly if you dont at least own some of these guys that sucks since they are REALLY cool to have and paint.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be honest in that if I was playing in a tournament I probably would not take them due to their unpredictability. If I'm competing for something I want to be certain of my units and what they can do. But I rarely play tournaments and thus play more casual games. For those games I'm just playing for fun and don't really care whether I win or lose. For those games I like using unique/unpredictable units.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Unless of course, if your not using cult troops (because some people can and do) or the theme of your army only allows for certain cult troops but you want units with other marks.
> 
> Also, power weapons may lead to more kills in combat, but rending, furious charge, fleet, and feel no pain are all rather good additions to the unit.
> 
> ...


:laugh: Please I run a Red Corsair Armutilizestilises Squads Sqauds of CSMs with either Flamers/PGs/MGs, carry the IoCG, and a PF Champ. Add in the 4 MG totting Chosen for Outflank, well its not very Cult Troop only, and Ill let everyone know now it works well! 

Once again when *most* people ask this question its for the sole purpose of are they competitanswerere answere is no. They're too random and other units do what people want the Possessed to do for cheGuaranteedauranteed. 

Are they fun? Maybe if your into that crap. Can they work well? Yes they _can_, like a Dreadnought that never rolls 1s orawesomen be awsome. Its random and for the fun play Competitivelyompetitivly, No. Telling the truth based on the *maexperience experiance and BACKING it up with the Statistics and PT value facts is NOT trollingwhateverng, whateva. 

Also thanks for aGrenades the Gernades, I forgot they cant Charged into cover.... that thing that 5th edition uses alot. 

If you want to use them, go ahead, but since this the Tatica Forum I explained whyisn't too. This isnt the Fluffy List Forum.*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Telling the truth based on the *maexperience experiance and BACKING it up with the Statistics and PT value facts is NOT trollingwhateverng, whateva.
> *


*
Well, I'm rather flattered you consider yourself amongst anyone I may, or may not, have been describing. But its one thing for members to 'tell the truth' and still be open to things. What I was referring to, and hence the comment of trolling and baiting, are the people who claim to 'tell the truth' while staring down at others with their noses held high, and the thought of being open to anything else is anathema to their very being.

I would very much suggest not trying to count yourself amongst that second group Warlock. Its not very humbling.



Warlock in Training said:



If you want to use them, go ahead, but since this the Tatica Forum I explained whyisn't too. This isnt the Fluffy List Forum.

Click to expand...

Well thank you for permission, so glad I have that and can now use them. :spiteful:

No one ever said this wasn't the tactica forum, so might I suggest cutting out the attitude and remaining civil. Its not as though the tactica forum, or any other forum on this site, means we disregard civility and manners as some are all to apt to do (sadly.)



Also, might be a good idea to take some more time with your posts. Getting rather hard to decipher some of that text, and for some the headache it gives may not be worth it.*


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Also, might be a good idea to take some more time with your posts. Getting rather hard to decipher some of that text, and for some the headache it gives may not be worth it.


I have to agree with that sentiment as I welcome all input (as long as it's constructive) but that last post by Warlock in Training was hard to read and pull anything away from. 

Regardless. As for the PCSM being tourney _worthy_, that's entirely different than if I want to take them or not. I believe that the PCSM can in fact be used in a tourney if you have a solid foundation of other units (and perhaps a backup plan built in in case the dice gods don't roll your way when selecting what the PCSM get for the game). I choose not to take them as I'd rather not leave anything to chance if I'm to compete for something. That and I haven't come up with an army list that would constitute as said backup plan if the PCSM go awry.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Well, I'm rather flattered you consider yourself amongst anyone I may, or may not, have been describing. But its one thing for members to 'tell the truth' and still be open to things. What I was referring to, and hence the comment of trolling and baiting, are the people who claim to 'tell the truth' while staring down at others with their noses held high, and the thought of being open to anything else is anathema to their very being.
> 
> I would very much suggest not trying to count yourself amongst that second group Warlock. Its not very humbling.


Wait I thought you were grouping me with Lord of Waffles, or Stella type of group. (No offense LoW, I love your bluntness)




darkreever said:


> Well thank you for permission, so glad I have that and can now use them. :spiteful:


Your All Welcome:laugh:



darkreever said:


> No one ever said this wasn't the tactica forum, so might I suggest cutting out the attitude and remaining civil. Its not as though the tactica forum, or any other forum on this site, means we disregard civility and manners as some are all to apt to do (sadly.)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, might be a good idea to take some more time with your posts. Getting rather hard to decipher some of that text, and for some the headache it gives may not be worth it.


I been having a huge problem with my typing one thought, but thinking another. I will work on that.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Unless of course, if your not using cult troops (because some people can and do) or the theme of your army only allows for certain cult troops but you want units with other marks.
> 
> Also, power weapons may lead to more kills in combat, but rending, furious charge, fleet, and feel no pain are all rather good additions to the unit.


First, sure, but we're talking about their worth pointwise, not the neatfunness they have.
Second, sure, but they're still fucking terrible, zerks do it better. Period.


darkreever said:


> Of course none of that matters to some people, who want to preach the same boring, old stuff and troll and/or bait anyone who tries to think differently. I rather like possessed myself; they are far from the best option because of their three major flaws (non scoring, no grenades, no ranged attack) but sometimes they are the best thing in order to maintain a theme or feel for a particular force.


And if you want to talk about how neat a unit is or how pretty it looks we have a forum for arts and crafts. This is a tactica forum. We discuss tactical use.
We aren't trolling or baiting, we simply know more than you do since you(And every single naysayer) seems to be under the impression these units turn into liquid gold in their brilliant hands. They don't. Or at least no person like you has ever been able to describe in sufficient detail how they've had success more than the recommended choice.


darkreever said:


> What I was referring to, and hence the comment of trolling and baiting, are the people who claim to 'tell the truth' while staring down at others with their noses held high, and the thought of being open to anything else is anathema to their very being.
> 
> I would very much suggest not trying to count yourself amongst that second group Warlock. Its not very humbling.


So we can dissect people now into troll and non-troll? Neat-oh!
I claim to tell the truth because it is the truth. If you don't want to use the "recommended" unit than you're more than welcome to. But at the end of the day if you still rail against the concept of "the recommended unit" you snub YOUR nose at every other person that disagrees with you for the sheer self-satisfying joy of picking bad units.
Tell you what. Instead of attacking everyone who knows more, correct us, show us -why- we're incorrect instead of attacking our argumentative style, or how we speak. I'm sure you'll get much better replies.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Use them as 'count as' Khorne Berserkers. Problem solved.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Use them as 'count as' Khorne Berserkers. Problem solved.


^^^^^^^^^^^^
This.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Use them as 'count as' Khorne Berserkers. Problem solved.





LordWaffles said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This.


^^^^^^^
This.

No seriously, that's about all their good for. 

However, it's worth using them once purely for shits and giggles. After that, either use them as Berzerkers, or use them for conversions


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

It has been mentioned once, and when introducing the game to a friend at the weekend I remembered just how true this is. No matter what the plans you make, no matter what troops you decide to bring, we are all in the hands of the dice gods. I imagine we have all see a brilliant plan turn to ash in a roll or two. 
Sadly PCSM just increase the need for sacrifices. Eventually there wont be any sheep left...


----------



## itzderpbrah (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably the best unit in the CSM codex,


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

itzderpbrah said:


> Probably the best unit in the CSM codex,


*hands flame shield*

Here ya' go mate. Might need that.

Possessed Marines are worthless. Period. Use them for fun, but you will do better with using them as Berzerkers 11 times out of 10. Not only do Berzerkers cost less then Possessed, Berzerkers score and have grenades as well. Sure, if you happen to have a good dice roll on the Possessed table of randomness, they become useful. IF you roll well....


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Troll alert.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

End of the day possessed are a ok choice, but as the codex gets older ok choices become less and less serviceable. I mean these days combat dedicated troops that are 2-3 points less will rape possessed which is sad considering their only purpose is for CC (No ranged attack at all...really gw?). End of the day they are a confused bunch with no grenades or guaranteed PW's, and only have 2 attacks base as such they really arn't good at their single given task. Back when they were released they were a none competitive choice that offered flavor, now taking them just seems like a waste.

After all the only thing you are guaranteed to have are the following.

Str5. This will only net on average one more MeQ kill a turn, and only pays for itself when trying to attack the rear armor of a vehicle.
Fearless. Helps a lot with these guys because they will often fail to out kill the enemy do to them just being regular CSM's with 1+ str.
-5+ inv, Actually kind of a useless choice for these guys, do to the fact they are not good enough to fight the big stuff like MC's and dedicated PW assault troops unless they roll PW's or rending, as such most enemies will be hitting their armor save.

All and all they have a lot of nice abilities that don't really complement each other. High melee strength is best used to kill hard to down targets or to mildly improve kill rates on GeK and does little without PW's to help kill stuff like terminators. 5+ inv is best on dedicated CC troops that hunt the stuff that ignores armor and possessed don't have the number of attacks, WS, or PW's to do that task, also in this edition the average cover is 4+ and is incredibly easy to get said save out side of CC.

Now if they were STR6 without the 5+inv save or had just one more attack each I could recommend them, but they will as it stands only be able to reliably face the none CC units of the enemy a task already filled by cult troops.

On the plus side they look damn fine and do a good job running down the weak units of the enemy army...a job already taken by bog standard CSM's mind you. To bad really I love the idea of possessed and even have 20 of them, but my opponents know when I put them on the field that I am just screwing around and not taking the game seriously.


----------

